# A few square bills



## jdl447 (May 16, 2018)




----------



## jdl447 (May 16, 2018)

Some others


----------



## jdl447 (May 16, 2018)

Couple more.


----------



## Crankbait-Crazy (Feb 25, 2020)

Very nice! I really like the firetiger ones. Wish I had some artistic talent. Oh well.


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

Very nice!!

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jdl447 (May 16, 2018)

Crankbait-Crazy said:


> Very nice! I really like the firetiger ones. Wish I had some artistic talent. Oh well.


 Thanks


----------



## jdl447 (May 16, 2018)

missionfishin said:


> Very nice!!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


 Thanks


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Those look great! Real nice clean work there. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## jdl447 (May 16, 2018)

All Eyes said:


> Those look great! Real nice clean work there. Thanks for posting them.


 Thanks


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Crankbait-Crazy said:


> Very nice! I really like the firetiger ones. Wish I had some artistic talent. Oh well.


get yourself air brush and start painting on paper,if it look good you paint lures.
simplest way you make stencil with patern and paint over.


----------



## Crankbait-Crazy (Feb 25, 2020)

HappySnag said:


> get yourself air brush and start painting on paper,if it look good you paint lures.
> simplest way you make stencil with patern and paint over.


Thanks, but I seriously have no artistic talent. Can't draw a stick figure to save my butt. Best I could do would be a tie dye line for all the hippie fisherman. 😊


----------



## jdl447 (May 16, 2018)

Homemade lures catch Atwood bass.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Well done! That's a very rewarding feeling for sure. Your baits look great!


----------



## jdl447 (May 16, 2018)

Thanks.
I’ve been working on some smaller crappie sized baits. Having about a 50/50 success getting them to run right. Oh well I’ll keep trying new ideas maybe I’ll get it someday.


----------



## jdl447 (May 16, 2018)

Erie Eyes on a homemade stick bait. Got this fat 16 incher and a 24 incher on the same bait.














G


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Very cool! Nice job and Thanks for sharing.


----------

